# how much money for visa extension?



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

My wife and I are on dependent visas O for our minor kids who are on ED visa in Thailand. We opened a joint account and deposit 800,000 baht. Is this enough for both of us or do we need 800,000 baht each?
Thanks in advance!


----------

